# Manuka burl



## SHIREHORSE1 (May 3, 2011)

Hi all - I have just been given a burl from a Manuka (Leptospermum Scoparium or Tea Tree) tree here in New Zealand - I am told it is very rare to get one of these from this particular species - I have chain sawed it from the trunk it was attached to and have now mounted it on my lathe and have it balanced quite well - anybody out there got any good ideas as to what I can make from it (I am still very much in the learning stage of wood turning) Has anybody out there ever come across one of these burls before from this particular tree?) Here are some of photo's of it


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You will have to trim away the outside to find what Is inside. N


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Roger.
My best suggestion is: Send it to me, as you I am prety novice at woodturning. I´ll pay the S&H fee.


----------



## graycat (Oct 14, 2013)

I trust it is thoroughly dry - some of those tree cancers can take years dry out. 
IF it is dry (stable) a bit of a trim will reveal the structure and that should suggest something
Assuming you intend to turn it rather than carve it - it looks like you could get a reasonably good sized bowl out of it.
Also - it might be worth considering slicing it for veneer.

Let us know please

Peter M (across the puddle in Oz).


----------



## SHIREHORSE1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys - I think that this burl is still pretty wet as it only came down last week in a storm here in NZ (yes we do get storms) I would dread to think what the cost of shipping to Venezuela would be Papasombre so I think I will hang on to it - I think I will have a go at turning it into a rough shape first for a bowl as you suggest Peter from across the ditch - I will keep you posted as to what happens - thanks for the replies - Roger


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Sure would like to see pictures of it when you get it turned.


----------



## SHIREHORSE1 (May 3, 2011)

Will post some photo's once I have had a chance to turn it - thanks for the interest - Roger


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

look forward to seeing your creation


----------



## SHIREHORSE1 (May 3, 2011)

Hi All
Well I have made a start on turning the Manuka Burl that was given to me - like I said it is wet through so I have left a considerable amount of wood still untouched having said that I'm sure you can see that leaving some parts untouched will enhance it's beauty once finished - the colours emerging are quite stunning and I think the end result will look really good - here's where I've got to so far.
Will post more pics. when completed.
Roger 1734


----------



## jeffreyt (Apr 11, 2015)

And we used that as firewood when I was a kid.....sigh


----------



## SHIREHORSE1 (May 3, 2011)

*Completion of manula burl bowl*

Hi all again - following on from the photo's taken of the early stages of turning the Manuka Burl I was given here is the end result after it had dried out - during the process of turning it split into 4 pieces and flew off the lathe - I found all the pieces and managed to get them all back by using a mixture of liquid glass mixed with chippings from the piece - I left this to dry for one week before attempting to turn it - the end result I think is quite pleasing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it... a lot...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow!

Tell us more about this "liquid glass" business(?)...
You're talking about 'water glass' aren't you?
What is Water Glass? (with picture)

I freely admit to being unaware of it's potential in woodworking.
Any words of advice, Roger?


----------



## SHIREHORSE1 (May 3, 2011)

Hi Dan - the liquid glass as I call it is in fact a two part mix it is called GEM COAT ES 2-1 - not the water glass you refer to - I have used it primarily as a finishing coat to various items that I have turned out via my scroll saw and also as a finish on a coffee table I made, however, it occurred to me that as it was such a strong material it should work ok as a filler so I made up a mix of this product and the chippings from the Manuka Burl and with the use of a strong masking tape used it as a filler and a glue to bond everything together - as you can see it has worked really well - if it hadn't had been for this product I think I would have had to use the bowl as fire wood. Thank you for your comment - all the best ROGER1734


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried to do something like you did and I soaked the piece of wood into diesel. I think I damaged it.

Good job, Roger!!!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Super.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Roger, 'quite pleasing' is a gross understatement. Exceptionally pleasing ... extraordinarily pleasing ... phenomenally pleasing ... are the descriptions that come to mind for me. Beautiful.


----------

